# Java Entwicklungsumgebung



## CMOS (4. Mai 2011)

Ich suche eine Java Entwicklungsumgebung die gut funktioniert.


----------



## schalentier (4. Mai 2011)

Best Java IDE :: Do more high-quality code in less time with IntelliJ IDEA.


----------



## jgh (4. Mai 2011)

die standart antwort: Eclipse - The Eclipse Foundation open source community website.


----------



## CMOS (4. Mai 2011)

Da gibts viele Eclipses, welches denn genau?
Meine jetzige ist NetBeans aber das will nicht so wie ich will.:noe:


----------



## jgh (4. Mai 2011)

Eclipse Classic 3.6.2 sollte für deine Zwecke reichen...wobei wenn du schon Netbeans hast, die ist auch nicht schlecht. Was macht die denn nicht, was sie machen sollte?


----------



## CMOS (4. Mai 2011)

```
Updating property file: C:\Users\\Documents\Java-Projekte\JavaApplication4\build\built-jar.properties
Created dir: C:\Users\Documents\Java-Projekte\JavaApplication4\build\classes
Created dir: C:\Users\Documents\Java-Projekte\JavaApplication4\build\empty
Created dir: C:\Users\Documents\Java-Projekte\JavaApplication4\build\generated-sources\ap-source-output
Compiling 1 source file to C:\Users\Documents\Java-Projekte\JavaApplication4\build\classes
C:\Users\Documents\Java-Projekte\JavaApplication4\src\javaapplication4\JavaApplication4.java:2: <identifier> expected
    public class void main (String[] args) {
C:\Users\\Documents\Java-Projekte\JavaApplication4\src\javaapplication4\JavaApplication4.java:2: invalid method declaration; return type required
    public class void main (String[] args) {
C:\Users\Documents\Java-Projekte\JavaApplication4\src\javaapplication4\JavaApplication4.java:5: reached end of file while parsing
}
```
Ist die Fehlermeldung.


----------



## Gast2 (4. Mai 2011)

wobei das eher an deinem code als an Netbeans liegt 


```
public class void main (String[] args) {
```
Das ist schlichtweg falsch.


----------



## maki (4. Mai 2011)

Der Fehler ist im Code, nicht in der IDE.


----------



## CMOS (4. Mai 2011)

Ja, Lösung??


----------



## maki (4. Mai 2011)

CMOS hat gesagt.:


> Ja, Lösung??


Als Lösung schlage ich vor dass du den Fehler im Code korrigierst.


----------



## Asgar13 (4. Mai 2011)

```
class JavaApplication4{
public class void main (String[] args) {
System.out.println("Hallo, die Klasse vor die Main");
}
}
```


----------



## CMOS (4. Mai 2011)

```
<No main classes found>
```


```
public class JavaApplication4.java {
    public static void main (String[] args) {
        int i;
        i = 3 + 4;
        System.out.println(i)
    }
}
```


----------



## Andi_CH (4. Mai 2011)

Asgar13 hat gesagt.:


> ```
> class JavaApplication4{
> public class void main (String[] args) {
> System.out.println("Hallo, die Klasse vor die Main");
> ...



Hä???:L???:L???:L class vor main???:L Das da oben ist ja wohl gar nichts.


```
public class Test4 {
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		System.out.println("hoi zäme");
	}
}
```


----------



## CMOS (4. Mai 2011)

```
<No main classes found>
```
 Meldung


----------



## XHelp (4. Mai 2011)

Und auch Klassennamen ohne 
	
	
	
	





```
.java
```
Am besten erstmal ein Buch nehmen und ein paar Seite für die Grundlagen lesen, sonst wird das nichts


----------



## CMOS (4. Mai 2011)

Wie starte ich das Programm? Was kann ich denn dafür wenn das netbean nicht funktioniert.


----------



## maki (4. Mai 2011)

CMOS hat gesagt.:


> Wie starte ich das Programm? Was kann ich denn dafür wenn das netbean nicht funktioniert.


Netbeans funktioniert, die Fehler sind alle bei dir.

Wie bereits vorgeschlagen, ein Anfängerbuch für Java lesen wäre das beste.


----------



## CMOS (4. Mai 2011)

Das hilft mir bei meinem Problem nichts, ich will die Lösung jetzt. Ist das so schwer mir einen funktionierenden Code zu präsentieren?


----------



## XHelp (4. Mai 2011)

CMOS hat gesagt.:


> Das hilft mir bei meinem Problem nichts, ich will die Lösung jetzt. Ist das so schwer mir einen funktionierenden Code zu präsentieren?



Lösung steht schon da. Wenn du nichts damit anfangen kannst, dann solltest du es lernen. Hast du kein Bock darauf, dann bezahle jemanden der für dich deine Arbeit macht.


----------



## jgh (4. Mai 2011)

> Ist das so schwer mir einen funktionierenden Code zu präsentieren?



mmmh, wer [c]public class void main (String[] args) {[/c] schreibt...der sollte -wenn überhaupt- freundlich bitte bitte sagen, als hier funktionierenden Code zu fordern!!!


----------



## maki (4. Mai 2011)

> Ist das so schwer mir einen funktionierenden Code zu präsentieren?


*geschlossen*

Leute gibts...


----------

